# Anyone have a TPN dependent child?



## Lottie86

Long shot I know but does anyone else on here have a TPN dependent child :flower:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Nope but wanted to offer you a hug :hugs:


----------



## Olivias_mum

Hi Lottie, I know a few mums who have TPN dependant children (perf'd NEC, short bowel etc) I can put you in touch with them if you would like x


----------



## pcake

No Amy was on it for 2 weeks but that was it. Looking at ur ticker i just wanted to ask how Iona Orlaith is doing? xx


----------



## Lottie86

Olivias_mum said:


> Hi Lottie, I know a few mums who have TPN dependant children (perf'd NEC, short bowel etc) I can put you in touch with them if you would like x

Yes please that would be fab!!


----------



## Lottie86

Pcake: Iona is stable at the minute which is fab and she has been line infection free for several weeks :thumbup: All being well we are hoping to bring her home for the very first time at the very end of March :happydance::happydance: She'll have lots of trips backwards and forwards to the hospital for check ups, weigh ins, feeding reviews etc (first trip back to hospital is 2.5days after we'll be bringing her home!) but it will be so amazing to have her at home. By the time she comes home we'll have been waiting 9.5 long and very uncertain months for this day. We're being trained up on all the connecting and disconnecting of TPN, changing Hickman dressings, flushing her hickman line etc at the moment ready for when we go home which is rather nervewracking.


----------



## RebeccaG

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

That is wonderful news that she is coming home soon! xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Haylz_yew

My son has been on it for a year , we are home with tpn now and he has it 18 hrs per day , I'd love support


----------

